# We couldn't resist him and he's a Red



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nosed Reindeer!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your dogs look slightly confuzzled! Lol


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oooh you meanie, I thought you had a new puppy for a minute, lol.

Both Obi and Roo are lush, but I must admit I really really love Roo's coat....maybe next time..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> oooh you meanie, I thought you had a new puppy for a minute, lol.
> 
> Both Obi and Roo are lush, but I must admit I really really love Roo's coat....maybe next time..


haha! Ooh I'd love a Red but not 3 Poos!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Clare you're a tease!!!! 

I nearly died when I read that title.... I actually said OMG out loud!!!!   

I would have been oh so jealous!! 

So when you say not 3 poos does that mean another breed possibly or just sticking with 2 :question::question::question:

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Clare you're a tease!!!!
> 
> I nearly died when I read that title.... I actually said OMG out loud!!!!
> 
> ...


heehe, I'm a bit of a tease :XD: a little bit of Friday Fun  . If I had another it would be a red and of course it would be a Poo! However with 2 poos and 2 young kids I'm run ragged so 3 Poos just can't be...well not for a good few years anyway.....you never know .


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Clare my heart skipped a beat for a mo when i saw the title you tease, I thought how did she keep that one from me on our telephone conversation last night...lol. Lovely reindeer though xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You tease Clare.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> oooh you meanie, I thought you had a new puppy for a minute, lol.
> 
> Both Obi and Roo are lush, but I must admit I really really love Roo's coat....maybe next time..


Me too...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When I saw this I said don't look. Don't look at the red poo because you can't have one.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Me too, Clare - I was green with envy before I opened your post and then how I laughed... Mind you then I looked at Span's 'Then there were 2' thread.
Humph...
Puppies are soooooooo lovely.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha Ha, yes another one who thought you had given in and were getting another, mind you I think you are having a lot of fun with your 2 anyway - have they not tried to attack rudolf and chew an antler off then? probably think these stag bars are a bit squishy mum!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Clare..you little tease


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the new addition to your family ... oh what a bright nose he has


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Any one for a red nosed poo? 
Kiki modelling PAH Rudolph costume at Seaford Late Night Shopping!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So very Cute!!!


----------

